# Bluetooth Fish Finder



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Has any one tried a bluetooth fish finder? I am looking at a couple models specifically Deeper, iBobber, and finally the Vexilar T-pod. Has anyone tried any of these devices?


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a T pod last fir and I love it back waters creeks and stuff it is great can't have a lot of chop or it shows a mess on the screen I haven't got to play with all the adjustments maybe a filter for it pm me i will give you my ph number my brother and have both our phones linked to it at the same time


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I was thinking of getting the t-pod, the water choppiness affecting it concerns me, I may wait for more reviews.


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

My goal is to do some preliminary scouting of the waters with little expectations of sustained use but we shall see soon

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a fishfinder for my small boat, and one for ice fishing. They are both great tools, and have increased my catch rate tremendously, I feel lost without them anymore. I do shore fish alot, and enjoy just grabbing a couple poles, some bait and traveling light. If I add a tool like this it could take away a lot of guesswork.


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the main reason I bought pond and creek hoppin taking the guess work out of finding them in a very limited structure environment Iam completely satisfied to this point even with the chop lines I haven't taken the time make adjustments but you can tell the difference between those markings and typical sonar marks


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

It does take a stiff rod to toss it around it is hard plastic Iam afraid of the rocks throwing it around needs a rubber around it never can be to safe


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was wondering.. What's the range on the WiFi? You test limits yet

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

T-pod claims 100 yards


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Just used my t pod at lunch time and that was my max 100 yards no more


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

clear sky full batteries on both ends might make a difference I was on a bridge on the river phone setting on metal guard rail Trees brush etc With low batteries


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll take 200 ft 100 yards is great

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

100 yards is more than I need, the T-pod is wifi, where the others are blue-tooth? The range is less with the blue-tooth I guess, but who needs 100 yards!


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Worst thing about ordering stuff online...how long..

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Another is called the Fishhunter. The T-pod uses wifi technology, which gives a larger range, but depletes your smartphone or iPad battery quicker than the other 3 which use Bluetooth, which have a smaller range. Prices are as follows: Ibobbers $100.00, T-pod $130.00, Fishhunter $199.00, and Deeper $235.00.


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was looking at the IBobber my dislike was iOS only versus Android and being able to use all my devices. IBobber also is not for sale yet. Finally deeper was almost twice as much so I opted to try the cheaper to start. Monday I should get it so I will see then

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

So you opted for theT-pod? Please let us know how you like it. The Ibobber is in developement on the droid version now, but neither that or the IPhone version are available as yet.


----------



## davidross (Aug 10, 2014)

hey guys, the iBobber is available. I got one and it's pretty good. My friends got a Smsung Galaxy and wants one, they told him the androide will be out in about 60 days.


----------

